# Homemade Turkey Sausage



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

I make this sausage and freeze in patties about 1-1/2 oz each and just remove from freezer what I need for the breakfast.  I have even made meatballs out of this.

1 lb ground turkey
1/4 tsp ground pepper
1/4 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp powdered sage (I add 1/2 tsp)
1/4 tsp oregano
1/8 tsp allspice
1/8 tsp nutmeg (I add 1/4)
1/8 tsp dill weed
1/8 tsp chili powder
1/8 tsp tabasco, or other hot sauce
1/8 tsp garlic powder (I add 1/2 tsp)
1/8 tsp onion powder (I add 1/2 tsp)
1 beaten egg white
2 Tbs water

Mix all dry spices and dried herbs together and crush to even texture.   Beat egg white and water together and add seasonings, and tabasco and stir to blend.  Add ground turkey and mix well.  Make into patties, links and freeze or cook and serve.  Everyone's taste is different, when I first made this I made a small patty and fried it and tasted it and then adjusted it to my taste.  I also sometimes used crushed red  pepper instead of the tabasco.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

Making my own sausage is one thing that is on my list of things to do.  Thanks for the recipe, norgeskog!!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 7, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Making my own sausage is one thing that is on my list of things to do.  Thanks for the recipe, norgeskog!!



You are so welcome SierraCook.  I have been making this for years and it is always good and never tastes the same because of add and take away and increase and decrease.  Play with it and put your own tuning into it.


----------



## Audeo (Jan 8, 2005)

Another big thanks to you, norgeskog!

I'm going to give this one a whirl, and really like the nutmeg increase idea!  I'll probably opt for the crushed red pepper, too.

The recipe looks scrumptuous!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks norgeskog!  looks good. i have a package of ground turkey breast looking for a recipe other than meatloaf, meatballs, and burgers. my only tweak would be fennel seed. sausage should have a good dose of fennel seed imho.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 8, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks norgeskog!  looks good. i have a package of ground turkey breast looking for a recipe other than meatloaf, meatballs, and burgers. my only tweak would be fennel seed. sausage should have a good dose of fennel seed imho.



This is one I still use and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2005)

This is similar to the breakfast sausage I make.  But I wouldn't have thought of adding dill or oregano to the recipe.  But I can understand how they would work in the recipe.  

Your version will also work with lean, ground pork, or chicken.  It can also be extended with TVP to simulate the texture of fat and add even more portien and nutrients.  You just have to be careful to use the granulated TVP and not add more than 1/4 TVP to 3/4 natural meat.  And I'm definitely a fan of adding either red-pepper flakes, or cayenne pepper to the suasage mixture.

Oh, and for those who don't know, TVP is textured vegetable protien, usually made from soy, but sometimes from gluten.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> thanks norgeskog!  looks good. i have a package of ground turkey breast looking for a recipe other than meatloaf, meatballs, and burgers. my only tweak would be fennel seed. sausage should have a good dose of fennel seed imho.



I believe everyone should adjust a recipe for their own taste.  I believe the original recipe called for cumin or fennel which I do not like either of them.  Let me know how it work=s for you buckytom;


----------

